# بث مباشرلمواقع السفن بالبحرحول العالم



## saizgax (30 يوليو 2010)

الموقع دة يتيح لك ان تعرف مواقع السفن حول العالم وخطوط سير ها وممكن كمان تعرف جميع المعلومات عن السفينه الى انت عاوزها مثل عدد الطاقم المو جود حمو لتها اسمها طو لها وعر ضها ومحمله ايه كمان واسم القبطان ونوع البضا عه واسمها واسم الشركه الى تبعها
((http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/))​





الدنيا كماء البحر .. كلما ازددت منه شربا .. ازددت عطشاً


----------



## HAADY (30 يوليو 2010)

ويوجد موقعين آخرين لنفس الغاية
لكن في جميع الاحوال ما تزال الخدمة المدفوعة الثمن اكثر دقة ومعلوماتها فورية في حين تكون الخدمة المجانية غير دقيقة واحيانا يكون فيها تاخير زمني غير مضبوط


----------



## zaher z (31 يوليو 2010)

شكراً اخي الفاضل


----------



## FreeEngineer (4 أغسطس 2010)

موقع جميل . مشكور اخى


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## duosrl (8 أغسطس 2010)

saizgax قال:


> الموقع دة يتيح لك ان تعرف مواقع السفن حول العالم وخطوط سير ها وممكن كمان تعرف جميع المعلومات عن السفينه الى انت عاوزها مثل عدد الطاقم المو جود حمو لتها اسمها طو لها وعر ضها ومحمله ايه كمان واسم القبطان ونوع البضا عه واسمها واسم الشركه الى تبعها
> ((http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/))​
> 
> 
> ...


 [font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]


----------



## ch.eng3 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على الموقع


----------



## shark1999 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا استاذ

موضوع رائع ومفيد

للامام دوما


----------



## حسين حسين محمد حسن (5 سبتمبر 2010)

beauty site but the more beauty who write this topic


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرألك على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## shihab mohamed (7 سبتمبر 2010)

FreeEngineer قال:


> موقع جميل . مشكور اخى


شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## shihab mohamed (7 سبتمبر 2010)

HAADY قال:


> ويوجد موقعين آخرين لنفس الغاية
> لكن في جميع الاحوال ما تزال الخدمة المدفوعة الثمن اكثر دقة ومعلوماتها فورية في حين تكون الخدمة المجانية غير دقيقة واحيانا يكون فيها تاخير زمني غير مضبوط


 شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخى الفاضل


----------



## ابو جمعان (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك على الموقع*
لكن
حبيت اكشف السبلايات . ماقدرت
يعطيك العافيه 
:2:
المزيد​


----------



## الهدهد66 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

اكثر اكثر من رائع شكرا يا اخي


----------



## KSA_ENG (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------

